# Android tablet stuck on android logo



## Tavexx (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi, I have a chinese Tablet (SharperView sv-10) that doesn´t want to boot; when I press the power button I get the Android logo and it gets stuck there. The Tablet only has a power button and Home button, so when I press both of them at the same time during 10 seconds, it goes into recovery mode. (Android logo with his gut open and a triangular sign with an exclamation mark). Since this particular model doesn't have external volumen keys, I can´t go on the next level of hard reset or recovery. I've read that I have to use a combination between the power and the home buttons, but I cant find it. PLEASE GIVE ME A HAND. Thnx.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Is this what you see?

Try this, not for your model but because you only have Home and Power buttons, it might work the same way:
Hold the home button and power buttons for about 15 seconds.
It will come up in debug mode.
Use the touchpad to highlight the factory reset option and push the power button to select it.
Scroll down to highlight yes and push the power button.
Push the power button to select it. It will not work by tapping the screen.
That should start the reset process.
It will take you back to the menu and you'll have to select reboot (using the power button).
Takes several minutes to reboot


----------



## Tavexx (Apr 19, 2015)

Thnx for replying Plodr, the thing is that when I hold the power and the home buttons for 15 secs. I get exactly the image you sent, but with no menú, or any other kind of letters or words on the screen; just that image. I can´t find a way of getting a menú on the screen. A curious fact: I´ve been trying several combinations with the only 2 buttons I have, and the only thing I´ve gotten is that when in debug or recovery mode (the logo you sent), if I press the start button 8 times, the Tablet reboots, but when in the Android screen, it gets stuck again, and the only way to turn it off is by inserting a needle in the litthe reset hole.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

So you have a reset hole. Let me do some more searching to see if there are any directions for using that.


> if I press the start button


 Where is the start button located? On the screen or on the frame of your tablet?


----------



## Tavexx (Apr 19, 2015)

Here I send a picture of it, so you can have a better ldea of what kind of Tablet I have. Thanks again


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay I see:
Power, Micro sd, HDMI, mini USB, DC power connection, headset, microphone, Reset and Home

What are you pressing when you say


> I press the start button


 because I still don't know what you are pressing.


----------



## Tavexx (Apr 19, 2015)

Me again, when I said "I press the start button I meant the power button", sorry. I hope this image will make things clearer about what is going on with my Tablet.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Got it! Thanks for the neat pictures. I'll do some more looking.
I have this bookmarked http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/how-do-i-factory-reset-my-tablet.62022/
but there is nothing about your brand there.

I keep looking to see if anyone adds new info to the thread.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Is this your tablet? http://www.dealsplus.com/Tablet_deals/p_supersonic-sv-10-tablet-10-inch-8gb-android-4-1
because when I search for sharpview sv-10, I keep seeing the company is actually Supersonic.
I went to the Supersonic site and all they have is in sv models is sv-7. I was hoping to get some sort of manual.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I saw at one place that if you get stuck at the android icon, you are to hold the power button for 45 seconds to get a menu. Don't know if that will work.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With the Tablet turned off, hold the power button and the pinhole reset button together for about 10 seconds. When the screen comes on, press the reset button once and the system recovery menu should come on.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hold down the dedicated home button then hold down the power button. Release the power button but not the home button. And then long press the power button. It boots right into recovery.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Press and hold Power and reset button.
2. When screen appears, release reset button but keep holding power button.
3. When you see Android Andy on his back, release power button.
4. Do nothing and after a minute or two, the tablet will turn off by itself.
5. Press and hold Power button and insert pin into reset port but remove immediately.
6. System recovery menu should appear. You can then release the power button.
7. Use the paperclip in the reset port to scroll through the menu options by inserting and removing. (I suspect it will move down one line each time you insert the paperclip).
8. When you are at the *wipe data/factory reset*, press the power button.
9. Everything should now say No except one item. Select the yes item (I assume using the reset port to go down to that line again). When it is highlighted, press the power button.
10. The wiping process starts.
11. Reboot system now should be highlighted in the menu. Press power button to select and your tablet should now be working.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Last: this site has some ideas, particularly with tablets that have no volume buttons.
http://mytabletguru.com/differnt-hard-reset-factory-wipe-methods-for-tablet-pc/


----------

